# Whining noise when starting the car...



## SXcellent05 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Strange noise when starting...*

Ever since i bought my 96 200sx SE, i get a strange "whining" noise when i start it. Every morning it takes a few times to get it started and then it starts like a champ for the rest of the day (unless it sits for 6 hours). Any ideas?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

First, the same question need not be posted 3 different times to get an answer. You may want to check your starter. I'm not sure about the noise but the odd starting problems are usually a sign of pending starter failure.


----------

